# Pizza delivery pay



## AllmightyBillNye (Jun 4, 2016)

So what do ya guys think a pizza driver in a big city with a few colleges would make?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

From what I understand, most pizza delivery jobs are more than simple delivery. The restaurants also expect you to do work in and around the establishment between deliveries. So you will likely earn minimum wage plus tips. Not sure if they pay you for mileage.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Ive delivered pizzas full time, (well often only 20-25 hours, but as my only job anyway) for 20+ years.... Not that im proud if it.

Most pizza places pay min wage + some sort of comp for gas + tips. I think it would be reasonable to expect $20 to $25 an hour, but keep in mind, you will likely do plenty of crappy labor, food prep, cleaning, emptying trash, etc, in between deliveries, and also, you should not expect more than 20 or 25 hours a week.... And if you do get more hours, then even more of those hours,will be spent on that in between delivery crap labor, at only min wage of course.
I would say that it would be a good job along with ride share on the side, and have actually considered it, except for two things...
1) your best times for pizza delivery would often completely overlap with the best times for rideshare,
And 2) pizza delivery will make your car smell like a rotten food dumpster in only a few weeks....

20+ years was enough for me, but for the most part, it pays a little better than rideshare.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

My pizza delivery job pays base rate of $12/hr, plus tips, I usually average around 24-26 an hour, 30/hr on saturday nights.

So yeah, a little better than rideshare, and less miles too, plus you don't have to deal with People.

I've quit uber for the most part, just doing amazon flex during the day and then pizza delivery for the dinner rush, but I still have the option to Uber for a couple hours per day if I want.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

chopstick said:


> My pizza delivery job pays base rate of $12/hr, plus tips, I usually average around 24-26 an hour, 30/hr on saturday nights.
> 
> So yeah, a little better than rideshare, and less miles too, plus you don't have to deal with People.
> 
> I've quit uber for the most part, just doing amazon flex during the day and then pizza delivery for the dinner rush, but I still have the option to Uber for a couple hours per day if I want.


But Pizza delivery has the risk of being punched to death as in this case during a robbery! 
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...-killing-delivery-driver-during-pizza-robbery


----------



## cruz9009 (Aug 17, 2016)

my hourly average working as a pizza deliver driver is 19.40 /hour . including tips and gas reimbursement.


----------

